# Aluminum wire? Which outlet to use?



## Joba Fett (Aug 14, 2007)

papashaq said:


> ..she is to cheap to get an electritian to come over, and has the attitude of "if it's not broke, don't fix it" as right now they are working. What should I do?


 
This has been the root cause of many large red trucks with ladders and flashers showing up at homes.....


----------



## HouseHelper (Mar 20, 2007)

If the end of the wire has the characteristic copper color, and the wire dates from 50's or 60's, you most likely have a "pretinned" copper. This was done to prevent deterioration of the rubber insulation from the copper, and to facilitate soldering, which was a popular connection method at that time.

Aluminum wire has the shiny silver color all the way through and is noticeably more flexible.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

Receptacles are approved for aluminum or copper.


----------



## HouseHelper (Mar 20, 2007)

J. V. said:


> Receptacles are approved for aluminum or copper.


Not all are. They must have the "CO/ALR" designation to be approved for aluminum and not all of them are so designated.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Feb 1, 2004)

J. V. said:


> Receptacles are approved for aluminum or copper.


WHAT??? 
Read HH's reply. 
Actually VERY few devices are rated CO/ALR. You probably have to search/ask for them.

The wire in question is tinned copper as stated. Standard copper rated devices are fine.


----------



## papashaq (Mar 8, 2007)

*thanks*

Thanks guys for the quick replies, I can sleep a little better tonight!!!:thumbsup:


----------

